# "BBQ 4 U" Get to Gether head count



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 24, 2007)

I'd like to get a head count for who is comming to VA on June 15, 16, 17.  If your planning on attending please let me know.  *All other posts will be deleted.*

1. aprox how many?
2. are ya planning on cooking/competitng?
3. What would you like to cook?
4. tenting, RVing, or cabin?
5. when will you be arriving?
6. have you made reservations?

Thanks for help.   I just want to give my mom and dad the heads up.

Here is a map of the campground.  I have circled three places that we may be able to use.  The on at the top may be the best place.  Water, electric room for cookers and its away from the center of the campground.  The area at the lake is real hilly.  May be bad for Larry.


----------



## john pen (Jan 25, 2007)

1. 2 adults, poss 2 or 3 kids
2. sure, why not !
3. whatever
4. RV
5. Friday
6. no


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 25, 2007)

1. aprox how many? *4*
2. are ya planning on cooking/competitng? *not sure!*
3. What would you like to cook? *i don't care*
4. tenting, RVing, or cabin? *truck*
5. when will you be arriving? *friday*
6. have you made reservations? *no*

All of this is contingent on Bill getting an Accessible port o pot!


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 25, 2007)

1.  3 or 4
2.  perhaps
3.  ribs and/or pork butt
4.  cabin
5.  late Thursday in area, Friday morning at site.
6.  yes, reservations made


----------



## Gary in VA (Jan 25, 2007)

1. aprox how many?  *2 adults, 2 kids*
2. are ya planning on cooking/competitng? *heck yeah!!*
3. What would you like to cook?* I'll cook anything*
4. tenting, RVing, or cabin? *tent*
5. when will you be arriving? *Friday evening*
6. have you made reservations? *no*


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 27, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> mrgrumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There wont be a problem with the W&E.  The 2 area's I am thinking about have water and electrick run to them.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 27, 2007)

There are also Hotels in Charlottesville VA and Orange VA.  There is one being built in Zion Crossroads but its not on any of the hotel finders.

http://www.google.com/maps?hl=en&rls=AD ... l&ct=title


----------



## Chiles (Feb 6, 2007)

I can't wait to meet everyone in person.

1. aprox how many?   2
2. are ya planning on cooking/competitng?   I'll take a whack at it.
3. What would you like to cook?  Did I say Stew?
4. tenting, RVing, or cabin?   Park Model
5. when will you be arriving?   Friday evening
6. have you made reservations?  Yes, all taken care of.


----------



## john pen (Mar 23, 2007)

Reservations made and confirmed !!


----------

